# Kevin Rudd: The next UN Secretary General?



## noco (20 April 2014)

Kevin Rudd is going to save the world from ruin.

Back in June 23 2010, when Rudd was "STABBED" in the back by Julia Gillard, my own belief at the time was, and I did post it somewhere on the ASF, the event was well engineered to release Rudd as Prime Minister to pursue his ambitions for the UN Secretary Generals top job.....Had he resigned as Prime Minister it would have looked too obvious.....so he was disposed in what looked like an ugly scene...Gillard then appoints Rudd as the new Foreign Minister.....Good move for Rudd.

Ban-ki-Moon's term in office was due to expire in December 2012...Kevin Rudd needed 18 months flipping around the world at tax payers expense to popularize himself with the great world leaders.....He becomes a renowned  figure in every country he visits..."my names Kevin and want to save the world from ruin"....He probably traveled more than any other Australian Foreign Minister.....Ah!! but alas, it all came unstuck when Ban-ki-Moon ( a renowned Greenie), unknown to Kevin Rudd at the time, decided to run for another 5 year term and was duly reappointed......It was not long after December 2012 when Rudd resigns as Foreign Minister, Rudd returns to the back bench to watch Gillard's popularity plummet....His words at the time were "I will not challenge Gillard as the leader of the Labor Party, I back her 100%".....but there was a challenge set up by Simon Crean and Rudd chickened out due to lacking in numbers.....But as time went on and Gillards popularity continued to fall, Rudd made his move to save some of the furniture as the saying goes......He did succeed to a point at the 2013 election but not long after he resigns as opposition leader, goes to the back bench and then resigns from parliament altogether and creates a bi-election a few weeks after.

To the best of my knowledge, Rudd is still a member of the UN Climate Change Committee and hoping for a leg up to greater ambitions......The UN Secretary Generals position will once again become vacant at the end of 2017.....we might say that is over 2.5 years away, but, Rudd will need that time to again establish himself amongst some new world leaders.....he is quietly traveling around the world without much media attention and will no doubt increase his activities in the months ahead.

Bob Carr this week has broken the ice or perhaps spilled the beans on Rudd's second attempt to become the UN Secretary General....l wish him luck with his ambitions but am not sure whether his popularity around the world is all that great...Only time will tell.....I have yet to do some research  on when and how the appointment  is made before the present Secretary General stands down.....I believe 2 x 5 year terms are the limit.

It will be interesting to follow how this all unfolds.     


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...etarygeneral-job/story-fnihsrf2-1226890042244


----------



## noco (20 April 2014)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : The next UN Secretary General.*



noco said:


> Kevin Rudd is going to save the world from ruin.
> 
> Back in June 23 2010, when Rudd was "STABBED" in the back by Julia Gillard, my own belief at the time was, and I did post it somewhere on the ASF, the event was well engineered to release Rudd as Prime Minister to pursue his ambitions for the UN Secretary Generals top job.....Had he resigned as Prime Minister it would have looked too obvious.....so he was disposed in what looked like an ugly scene...Gillard then appoints Rudd as the new Foreign Minister.....Good move for Rudd.
> 
> ...




I do stand correction on the dates I previously quoted. The link below explains it more precisely. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretary-General_of_the_United_Nations


----------



## drsmith (20 April 2014)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : The next UN Secretary General.*

The ultimate standard in cryogenic freeze will be Kevin Rudd Secure(TM).

That though is perhaps as elusive as immortality.


----------



## Purple XS2 (20 April 2014)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : The next UN Secretary General.*

Happily, the sideshow in Australian politics that was Kevin Rudd, P.M. is over, and the reviews are well and truly in:

Mr Rudd was a complete failure as a leader. While I am not one to dismiss the Rudd government _per se_ as a failure, it successes such as they were, owed nothing to the leader.

Even Mr Rudd's most persevering supporters implicitly acknowledged that his one and only ability was to perform as figurehead of an election campaign, in other words, as a frontman for ads and sound-bites
It remains in the realm of possibility that Mr Rudd will somehow reinvent himself - after all, Rudd the campaign performer was very much a carefully planned, long practised career move. Odds are against it, obviously. The chances of his next step being a meaningful role in the U.N. is 0%.

Abandon thread ...


----------



## noco (20 April 2014)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : The next UN Secretary General.*



Purple XS2 said:


> Happily, the sideshow in Australian politics that was Kevin Rudd, P.M. is over, and the reviews are well and truly in:
> 
> Mr Rudd was a complete failure as a leader. While I am not one to dismiss the Rudd government _per se_ as a failure, it successes such as they were, owed nothing to the leader.
> 
> ...




You may well be right with Rudd's 0% chances.....He may also curse Carr for trying to promote him.


----------



## dutchie (20 April 2014)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : The next UN Secretary General.*

I thought the UN was trying to build up its pathetic credibility, not completely destroy it.


----------



## noco (20 April 2014)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : The next UN Secretary General.*

According to this link, Rudd's chances of the top job is virtually zero.

The UN General Assembly appoints the secretary general on the recommendation of the Security Council.

The five permanent Security Council members - France, Britain, China, Russia and the US - have the power to veto candidates.

A spokeswoman for Mr Rudd said the appointments for UN secretary general are made on a cyclical geographical basis and the next one would come from eastern Europe.

"Last time I looked, Australia was not in Eastern Europe," she said.

"For those reasons, Mr Rudd is not a candidate."

AAP

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...dd-on-board-20140419-36xad.html#ixzz2zQbXu0VZ




http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...ote_about_rudd_he_now_thinks_hes_un_material/


----------



## noco (17 April 2015)

*Kevin Rudd : New UN Secretary General*

Kevin Rudd has applied for the job he set out to get in 2010....The United Nations Secretary General.

I have always maintained Rudd was "knifed" in the back as a well laid out plan for him to become Foreign Minister...As Foreign Minister it allowed him to travel the world to meet foreign dignitaries to become well known as a noteworthy  person....Rudd, as Prime Minister, would have been restricted in any attempt had he remained as Prime Minister.... Ban-Ki-moon was due to terminate his 5 years at the end of 2012, half way through Rudd's term as Prime Minister but BKM  put a spoke in Kevin's wheel and decided to seek another 5 years taking him to 2017.

Ban-Ki-moon was South Korea's Foreign Minister and traveled the world for nearly 2 years to become well known...Kevin Rudd tried to emulate this same procedure at tax payers expense....In the meantime he settled for a position on the UN Climate Change committee. 

The next UN Secretary General is due to be selected from a European Country so Rudd's chances are very slim indeed.

Should he be successful, I can just imagine his opening address......"I am Kevin Rudd from Oztralia and I am here to save the world".






https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/27163428/kevin-rudd-campaigning-for-un-top-job/


----------



## Tisme (17 April 2015)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : New UN Secretary General*



noco said:


> Kevin Rudd has applied for the job he set out to get in 2010....The United Nations Secretary General.
> 
> I have always maintained Rudd was "knifed" in the back as a well laid out plan for him to become Foreign Minister...As Foreign Minister it allowed him to travel the world to meet foreign dignitaries to become well known as a noteworthy  person....Rudd, as Prime Minister, would have been restricted in any attempt had he remained as Prime Minister.... Ban-Ki-moon was due to terminate his 5 years at the end of 2012, half way through Rudd's term as Prime Minister but BKM  put a spoke in Kevin's wheel and decided to seek another 5 years taking him to 2017.
> 
> ...




As much as he grates many of us Noco, Kevin is a consummate public servant and would probably be a very good fit for the role. There is no denying he has a flair for international politics and he demonstrates a remarkable zeal. 

Take away the petty party political bias and view him as someone passionate for the welfare of others, the innocence of youth and he wouldn't make a good Catholic Priest, Bond$ marketing manager or Wallaby Board maestro.


----------



## noco (17 April 2015)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : New UN Secretary General*



Tisme said:


> As much as he grates many of us Noco, Kevin is a consummate public servant and would probably be a very good fit for the role. There is no denying he has a flair for international politics and he demonstrates a remarkable zeal.
> 
> Take away the petty party political bias and view him as someone passionate for the welfare of others, the innocence of youth and he wouldn't make a good Catholic Priest, Bond$ marketing manager or Wallaby Board maestro.




Kevin Rudd is a 'show pony' and only thinks of one thing and that is Kevin Rudd.

Can you imagine him strutting over to the middle and grabbing those ISIl terrorists and saying, now look here you naughty boys, start behaving your selves or else.


----------



## Tisme (17 April 2015)

*Re: Kevin Rudd : New UN Secretary General*



noco said:


> Kevin Rudd is a 'show pony' and only thinks of one thing and that is Kevin Rudd.
> 
> Can you imagine him strutting over to the middle and grabbing those ISIl terrorists and saying, now look here you naughty boys, start behaving your selves or else.




Yes and yes. He's not someone I would have over for drinks with company in tow. One on one though .... enjoyable and very blokey.


----------



## noco (17 April 2015)

Andrew Bolt is spot on...Kevin Rudd wants to save the world ...I don't think Rudd really wanted us to know of his application in case he failed but somebody has leaked it.

But is he popular enough with the countries who can veto his drive into the UN top job.

Russia, America, China, Brittain and France.

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...raldsun/comments/rudd_seeks_world_domination/


----------



## SirRumpole (17 April 2015)

I really don't know why anyone would want that job anyway. No one listens to what the Sec.Gen says, the UN is all about maintaining the power bloc status quo, not about doing anything meaningful and beneficial for the planet. They can't even agree to do anything about climate change even though most countries admit it exists, albeit reluctantly.

 As far as I can recall , no one has come out of that job achieving anything worthwhile, and that includes getting people to remember their names.


----------



## noco (17 April 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I really don't know why anyone would want that job anyway. No one listens to what the Sec.Gen says, the UN is all about maintaining the power bloc status quo, not about doing anything meaningful and beneficial for the planet. They can't even agree to do anything about climate change even though most countries admit it exists, albeit reluctantly.
> 
> As far as I can recall , no one has come out of that job achieving anything worthwhile, and that includes getting people to remember their names.




Yes Rumpy, you are right.....the UN is as weak as pi$$.

The UN is full of Greenies including Ban-Ki-moon...Their current aim is for World Government and they have no hope in hell of ever achieving it.

Kevin is Kevin and he wants to become a renowned World wide figure.....He stuffed up Australia and he would probably do the same World wide....He certainly is not popular with China and Indonesia.


----------



## noco (18 April 2015)

Is he or isn't or isn't he running for the UNSG?...That is the burning question.....Some say no.....Beasley says he is.

Maybe he is waiting to see if someone in the European community wants the job, if not, our Kevvie will be there with knobs on..

https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/27163428/kevin-rudd-campaigning-for-un-top-job/


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2015)

noco said:


> Is he or isn't or isn't he running for the UNSG?...That is the burning question.....Some say no.....Beasley says he is.
> 
> Maybe he is waiting to see if someone in the European community wants the job, if not, our Kevvie will be there with knobs on..
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/27163428/kevin-rudd-campaigning-for-un-top-job/




If you were listening to 612 yesterday you would know the burning answer.


----------



## noco (18 April 2015)

Tisme said:


> If you were listening to 612 yesterday you would know the burning answer.




Lets wait and see the final outcome.


----------



## noco (25 May 2015)

Ah yes, Kevvie is still feeling his way to the UN top job but the Chinese may block his chances...I don't think he is very popular with the Chinese and they well be the ****** in the wood pile to block his chances.


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-chinese-culture/story-fnn8dlfs-1227367545625


----------



## noco (26 September 2015)

Our Kevvie 007 still has his eyes on the top UN job.

I stand by my post #1 whereby the demise of Kevin Rudd by Julia Gillard was well engineered to release him from the Prime Ministers job at the time to establish himself in world circles in his position as Foreign Minister, but it all came unstuck when Ban-Ki-Moon decided to seek another term....The rest is history 


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...544491016?sv=eea3b54fb1c55ea5c1f4950bf599fb54



Tony Abbott’s demise opens door to UN top job for Kevin Rudd

    The Australian
    September 26, 2015 12:00AM
    Save
    Print
    Dennis Shanahan
    Political Editor
    Canberra
https://plus.google.com/103617325919509139218

*Former PM Kevin Rudd’s chances of becoming UN secretary-general have improved after the departure of Tony Abbott.

Kevin Rudd’s chances of getting Australian government support for a campaign to become the UN secretary-general have improved with the removal of Tony Abbott as Liberal leader.

As prime minister, Mr Abbott was totally opposed to Australia lending its support to his predecessor’s efforts to become UN secretary-general when Ban Ki-moon’s term expires in 2017.

Speculation in diplomatic *circles that Mr Rudd is positioning for the UN post has increased following Mr Abbott’s demise and a front-cover special on Mr Rudd in the US-based Christian Science Monitor, which praised his analysis of relations between the US and China, and talked about the UN job.

Australia has also announced its intention to compete for a seat on the UN Human Rights *Council for 2018-20 after completing its temporary stint on the UN Security Council.

When he was prime minister, Mr Abbott made it clear he would support former New Zealand prime minister Helen Clark, who has announced she is running for the post and is working at the UN, if the choice turned to our region.

In February, Julie Bishop left open the option of Australia backing Mr Rudd in a campaign to become UN secretary-general if he nominated. The Foreign Minister said at a press conference in New Zealand that if an Australian were to nominate for the position, the government’s support would *depend on who that was. The Foreign Minister, who is in New York to represent Australia at the leaders’ summit of the UN General Assembly, then said Australia would make a decision on who to support closer to the time for the change.

Mrs Clark, who was Labour prime minister from 1999 to 2008, has announced she will run for the UN post, and she is being backed by the New Zealand government.*


----------



## SirRumpole (26 September 2015)

noco said:


> Our Kevvie 007 still has his eyes on the top UN job.
> 
> I stand by my post #1 whereby the demise of Kevin Rudd by Julia Gillard was well engineered to release him from the Prime Ministers job at the time to establish himself in world circles in his position as Foreign Minister, but it all came unstuck when Ban-Ki-Moon decided to seek another term....The rest is history
> 
> ...




If he had eyes on the job at the time, wouldn't it have been better for him to resign gracefully rather than suffer the ignominy of being deposed and then coming back ?

Really, matey your tin hat has a few holes methinks !

Anyway I'm not sure he has all that much chance. Australia is probably seen as being too aligned with the US, and the majority of the UN don't trust the US.


----------



## noco (26 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> If he had eyes on the job at the time, wouldn't it have been better for him to resign gracefully rather than suffer the ignominy of being deposed and then coming back ?
> 
> Really, matey your tin hat has a few holes methinks !
> 
> Anyway I'm not sure he has all that much chance. Australia is probably seen as being too aligned with the US, and the majority of the UN don't trust the US.




No Rumpy. you see, for him to have resigned as PM, would have made his intentions look too obvious.

The way it happened gave him some world sympathy.

Had Ban-Ki-Moon not sought another term, Rudd may, and I say may with a capital "M", had a chance having big noted himself around the world for 18 months as Foreign Minister after his demise.

One has to have the mind of a sleuth and with a tin hat you don't have that ability.

That tin hat quote of yours is like a broken record.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 September 2015)

noco said:


> Had Ban-Ki-Moon not sought another term, Rudd may, and I say may with a capital "M", had a chance having big noted himself around the world for 18 months as Foreign Minister after his demise.




OK, maybe you have a point.

Devilishly clever these Queenslanders. Just ask Campbell Newman


----------



## noco (26 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> OK, maybe you have a point.
> 
> Devilishly clever these Queenslanders. Just ask Campbell Newman




Wow.. nice change to have a compliment from my favorite sparing partner.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 September 2015)

noco said:


> Wow.. nice change to have a compliment from my favorite sparing partner.




Gather ye compliments while ye may


----------



## noco (26 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Gather ye compliments while ye may




With both hands Sir.

Never let an opportunity pass you by.


----------



## noco (18 January 2016)

Dear sweet Angela may beat Kevvie to the position.

http://www.firstpost.com/world/afte...-general-should-be-angela-merkel-2454732.html

*Editor's Note: This article was originally published on 5 October. With Angela Merkel being named Time magazine's Person of the Year for 2015, it's prudent to re-look at her suitability for the role of UN Secretary-General

The final lap of Ban-Ki-Moon’s second term as Secretary-General of the United Nations is underway, and he is not believed to be seeking an unprecedented third term (Although the UN Charter does not explicitly forbid a third term, this has never happened before). An election is to be held next year in order to identify the successor to Ban, who is set to retire on 31 December, 2016.

In the 70 years of the United Nations’ existence, there has neither been a secretary-general (S-G) from Eastern Europe nor one who was a woman. There have been three from Western Europe, two from Africa, two from Asia, and one from the region classified as Latin America and the Caribbean. Speculation has been rife that the new S-G will likely be an ‘Eastern European woman’.

The new S-G should certainly be a European woman, but from Western Europe, specifically German Chancellor Angela Merkel.
German Chancellor Angela Merkel. AP

German Chancellor Angela Merkel. AP

It was reported in the past that Merkel, who is on a three-day-visit to India, has hinted at not seeing out her term — that ends in 2017 — as chancellor. However, she need not curtail her term too drastically since the post of UN S-G becomes available in 2017. But why her?*


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2016)

noco said:


> Dear sweet Angela may beat Kevvie to the position.
> 
> . But why her?[/B]




Maybe a S.G.from an influential country may have more effect than one from a relatively unimportant country like Australia, or Merkel may simply be regarded as acting in the interests of the powerful and ignoring the needs of the third world.

Who knows ? Pros and cons.
.


----------



## Tisme (19 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe a S.G.from an influential country may have more effect than one from a relatively unimportant country like Australia, or Merkel may simply be regarded as acting in the interests of the powerful and ignoring the needs of the third world.
> 
> Who knows ? Pros and cons.
> .




A cynic could suggest her open door policy to refugees creates her credentials as a ubiquitous citizen of the world.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2016)

Tisme said:


> A cynic could suggest her open door policy to refugees creates her credentials as a ubiquitous citizen of the world.




But there wouldn't be any cynics around here would there ?


----------



## noco (19 January 2016)

Tisme said:


> A cynic could suggest her open door policy to refugees creates her credentials as a ubiquitous citizen of the world.




Open door policy for refugees has always been Ban-Ki-Moon's policy.....I wonder how many he has let into his own country of South Korea...Do you know?

Just maybe Angela Merkel allowed the flood of refugees into Germany to impress the UN to put her in good stead for Secretary General.


----------



## luutzu (19 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe a S.G.from an influential country may have more effect than one from a relatively unimportant country like Australia, or Merkel may simply be regarded as acting in the interests of the powerful and ignoring the needs of the third world.
> 
> Who knows ? Pros and cons.
> .




I thought the UN has always serve the interests of Great (Big) Powers. Give them some appearance of legitimacy to play world chess.

Now and then when the smaller nations just can't really be bought off on some adventures; or some human rights violations are just too much (talking to you Israel), then big brother will just veto, ignore and do what they do (because they can and no one's going to stop them) - march away calling the UN a lefty nutjob living on another planet, or something.

With Turnbull (hence Australia) not wanting to send more troops and jets over to chase IS to the gates of Palmyra (that's the only other place I heard that sounds cool, Baghdad already been there done that), Australia is going to lose influence in the world because it is not acting in the way of the "civilised world".


----------



## noco (24 January 2016)

This has been Kevvies dream since his assassination by Julia on the 23rd June 2010...... a well engineered scheme that back fired when Ban-Ki-Moon decided to seek another term......There is not a shadow of a doubt that he wants the job to save the world and Turnbull and Bishop will back him...Wonders will never cease.

But alas!....Angela might just have her nose in front and I think our Kevin 17 might miss out again.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...et-government-backing-for-top-un-job/news-sto

*The federal government says it will consider backing Kevin Rudd for a top United Nations job if the former prime minister puts his hat in the ring.

But Foreign Minister Julie Bishop says the former Labor leader has yet to apply to replace UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon when his term expires at the end of this year.

“Should Kevin Rudd nominate, then of course the Australian government would consider what sort of support he would require,” she told reporters in New York*


----------



## drsmith (24 January 2016)

I saw a piece in the media yesterday that the preference was for a female to be the next UNSG.

An opportunity for Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard to go one more round ??


----------



## noco (24 January 2016)

drsmith said:


> I saw a piece in the media yesterday that the preference was for a female to be the next UNSG.
> 
> An opportunity for Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard to go one more round ??




My bet is on Angela Merkel from Germany....evens....10 to 1 on Kevvie.


----------



## drsmith (24 January 2016)

noco said:


> My bet is on Angela Merkel from Germany....evens....10 to 1 on Kevvie.



You're not far off the current betting odds for uncle Kev.

http://www.sportsbet.com.au/betting/politics/world-politics

Angie though doesn't yet rate a mention in the above.


----------



## noco (25 January 2016)

Julie Bishop is under fire for suggesting support for Rudd 17 for UN SG.
He did a good job stuffing up Australia so I might do the same to the UN.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...e/news-story/314220a224c8654ed87a80ccb89a2879

*Foreign Minister Julie Bishop has angered some Coalition MPs by considering Australian government support for Kevin Rudd becoming the UN secretary-general.

Ms Bishop said in New York at the weekend that the former prime minister was yet to apply to become UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon’s replacement.

“Should Kevin Rudd nominate then of course the Australian government would consider what sort of support he would require,” she said.

However, a senior Coalition source said several Liberal and Nationals MPs were opposed to supporting Mr Rudd and are believed* to be considering raising the issue in the Coalition partyroom when parliament resumes next week.

One said it would be hypocrit*ical to support Mr Rudd for a key position when the Coalition had campaigned against his leadership skills and accused him of being dysfunctional while it was in oppositio*n.

Mr Rudd has consistently denied he is running for the job, but diplomatic sources say he has been pushing his case and his name is being considered.

He is seen as having only an outside chance. The new secretary-general is expected to come from Eastern Europe and UN officials are openingly canvassing for a woman to fill the role.

Former New Zealand prime minister Helen Clark is also being mentioned as a potential candid*ate for the job.

The Turnbull government believes* that it will not have to nominate Mr Rudd if he remains an outsider in the race. But with the five permanent members of the Security Council having a veto over potential candidates, he could emerge as a compromise candidate if the major powers cancel out Eastern European candidate*s.

While Mr Rudd’s candidacy is not supported by some of his enemies* in Labor, caucus sources say the opposition would provide bipartisan support if the government decided to support his candidacy.*


----------



## SirRumpole (4 February 2016)

Cory Bernardi urges Julie Bishop not to endorse 'dysfunctional' Kevin Rudd for UN top job


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-...op-not-to-endorse-rudd-for-un-top-job/7138050

There is a wave of feminism spreading the world, and there hasn't yet been a female SG, so I think the next SG will be either Helen Clark or Angela Merkel.


----------



## dutchie (5 February 2016)

Dear UN

Please please please elect Kevin Rudd as your next Secretary General.

Kevin has some fine qualities:

1.	He’ always there to help   *(My name's Kevin, I'm from Queensland and I'm here to help.)*

2.	He likes gourmet food (*The Earwax incident*) and especially airline food, (*he was forced to apologise to an RAAF cabin attendant)*

3.	He speaks a number of languages  (*F***ing English, D***head English and of course F***ing Mandarin)*

4.	 International diplomacy skills  (*"Those Chinese f**kers are trying to rat-f**k us.*")

5.	 He is able to fawn to international dignitaries *(Mr Rudd spotted then US President George W Bush across the room and saluted him.)*

6.	He loves using words that no one else understands *(Fair shake of the sauce bottle, gotta zip, Programmatic specificity)*

7.	He always wants to look good  *(Kevin Rudd throws hairdryer tantrum in Afghanistan )*

8.	He is very good at apologising (*"We apologise for the laws and policies of successive parliaments and governments that have inflicted profound grief, suffering and loss on these our fellow Australians")*

9.	*He’s a pompous ass.*

10.	*Finally his most impressive quality, which no doubt will hold him in good stead at the UN, is his ability to waste huge sums of money.
*

*With all these qualities he should fit right in to the UN

So in ending this plea I can only say that Kevin f***ed up Australia so there is no reason why he can’t do the same for you.

I am sure there are many people in the world who would agree and think that he should be given a go!

PS  Another bonus is that while Kevin is in the UN (if elected) he’s not in Australia.

*


----------



## noco (26 March 2016)

NAH, Kevvie doesn't want the job...Like hell he doesn't.....He has been going all out since Julia stabbed him in the back in 2010.
I hope he gets the job.....He stuffed up Australia and he will stuff the UN......Good on him...The UN is about as useful as t1ts on a bull....Far too left and far too Green.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...b/news-story/3f78e31b5d2f6de76b0527e418189140


----------



## noco (28 March 2016)

All is now revealed...Kevvie wants the top job......King Kevvie is about to rule or ruin the world.....He f***ed Australia and now wants to f*** the world.


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...b/news-story/3448ba6801d4c0c222d2fe0fb3571094
*
KEVIN Rudd has explicitly canvassed support to land the top UN job, and claims he could count on the backing of Malcolm Turnbull and Julie Bishop in a race for the plum post.

Mr Rudd asked national broadsheet The Australian if the newspaper would support him in a bid to be United Nations Secretary General, the paper has revealed.

After more than a year of Mr Rudd denying he was a UNSG candidate and insisting the next appointee would come from Eastern Europe, the former PM has now described a scenario in which he believes he could take charge of the world body.*


----------



## Tisme (29 March 2016)

dutchie said:


> Dear UN
> 
> Please please please elect Kevin Rudd as your next Secretary General.
> 
> ...




Be cool to see him throw a hissy fit with the incumbent staff.

One thing about Kevin in his favour is that he is no Manchurian candidate and truly sees himself a citizen of the world and a big stage player.... rather rare for Australians. Otherwise it's basically a titular role that requires standing on podiums condemning the worlds bullying filth for behaving like the world's bullying filth with nothing but a feather duster as corporal punishment.


----------



## noco (22 April 2016)

It looks like the Chinese have cooked Ruddies chances of becoming UN General Secretary.

Kevvie ....I think it will be out to green pastures very soon with tears in your eyes......F the Chinese..F F F. 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...d/news-story/2df7afaf67a3c8d06431d13268c004aa


----------



## SirRumpole (22 April 2016)

What would you say to Tony Abbott for that position noco ?


----------



## noco (22 April 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> What would you say to Tony Abbott for that position noco ?




I don't that would be a good idea.....He would not have a chance because to get into that top UN job you would have to be a good Green Socialist.

Julia Gillard would fit into the job better than Kevin Rudd.

Now then why didn't somebody nominate our Julia.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 April 2016)

noco said:


> I don't that would be a good idea.....He would not have a chance because to get into that top UN job you would have to be a good Green Socialist.
> 
> Julia Gillard would fit into the job better than Kevin Rudd.
> 
> Now then why didn't somebody nominate our Julia.




Oh yes that would be fun !

The Killing Season Pt II


----------



## sptrawler (22 April 2016)

noco said:


> I don't that would be a good idea.....He would not have a chance because to get into that top UN job you would have to be a good Green Socialist.
> 
> Julia Gillard would fit into the job better than Kevin Rudd.
> 
> Now then why didn't somebody nominate our Julia.




Why would JUlia want it? when she can swan about on a taxpayer funded retirement, of around $300,000 p.a. 
She must wonder, how the minions are going, in the age of entitlement.lol


----------



## noco (18 July 2016)

Here we go again...Rudd's long ambition reignited again.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/fed...a/news-story/b5e5928db04c2dc3bfc53e0a1045974c

*The future of Kevin Rudd will be a first order of business in an early cabinet meeting for the newly re-elected Turnbull government.

The government will have to decide, probably in a cabinet meeting next week, whether to formally nominate the former Labor prime minister as a candidate to succeed Ban Ki-moon as Secretary-General of the UN.

Foreign Minister Julie Bishop confirmed on Sky News today that Mr Rudd had requested the government nominate him as a candidate, saying it would be a matter for cabinet.*

Can you believe Rudd is on the priority list of Government business?


----------



## drsmith (18 July 2016)

I think the government will as a matter of courtesy but whether or not he gets the job is another matter.

If the UN has any sense, they'll politely request Kevin to step his ambitions back into the cryogenic freeze and then send it off to Jabba's palace on Tatooine.

They'll be no rescue party this time after that as it's a bit further away than the dark catacombs under the then ruins of the house of Labor.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 July 2016)

drsmith said:


> I think the government will as a matter of courtesy but whether or not he gets the job is another matter.
> 
> If the UN has any sense, they'll politely request Kevin to step his ambitions back into the cryogenic freeze and then send it off to Jabba's palace on Tatooine.
> 
> They'll be no rescue party this time after that as it's a bit further away than the dark catacombs under the then ruins of the house of Labor.




Helen Clarke seems a lot more stable and more likely to get the job, but I agree with Dr Smith that the Coalition will probably endorse Rudd for reasons of national image.


----------



## bellenuit (18 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> but I agree with Dr Smith that the Coalition will probably endorse Rudd for reasons of national image.




...and don't forget non-altruistic reasons like expecting tit for tat when one of theirs wants something similar when Labor are in power


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 July 2016)

drsmith said:


> If the UN has any sense, they'll politely request Kevin to step his ambitions back into the cryogenic freeze and then send it off to Jabba's palace on Tatooine.



Yeah he is a bit scattered from my observations. Oh and talk about defensive. Internal combustion at any moment.   :bad:


----------



## Tisme (18 July 2016)

bellenuit said:


> ...and don't forget non-altruistic reasons like expecting tit for tat when one of theirs wants something similar when Labor are in power




They certainly didn't pass on the opportunity to take a seat in the Security Council after spending the previous six years laughing their ar5es off at the impudence of Rudd vying for it.

He also mainstreamed 'programmatic specificity'.

Rudd is a consummate public servant, albeit with a nasty streak about him. He's well regarded by the political elite around the world. But he's not a female and he's not East European.


----------



## drsmith (18 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> Rudd is a consummate public servant, albeit with a nasty streak about him.



You are speaking personally from the perspective of someone that has worked under his style of leadership ?


----------



## dutchie (21 July 2016)

The United Nations is a noble organisation dedicated to the principle that there is no international crisis that cannot be made infinitely worse.

Obviously, former Australian Prime Minister Kevin Rudd is the ideal individual to lead such an organisation.

In the field of outstanding incompetence, Kevin Rudd is your gold medal winner every single time. Let’s imagine the outcomes if UN secretary-general Kevin takes charge of the world’s current major issues. 

From Tim Blair
http://blogs.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/timblair/


----------



## SirRumpole (21 July 2016)

dutchie said:


> The United Nations is a noble organisation dedicated to the principle that there is no international crisis that cannot be made infinitely worse.
> 
> Obviously, former Australian Prime Minister Kevin Rudd is the ideal individual to lead such an organisation.
> 
> ...




Anyone who thinks that the UN Sec Gen has any power or influence is delusional.

Their only role seems to be in pleading to countries to be responsible. The position is totally subservient to global multi-national power plays, and I really don't know what Kevvy thinks he can achieve.


----------



## dutchie (21 July 2016)

Any Government, that endorses Kevin Rudd for the UN Secretary-General position, is not fit to govern.


----------



## Tisme (1 August 2016)

It's good to see the public service are correcting the absence of truth by leaking information. I think we all knew Malcolm would have to decide in favour of the haters in his party, but it gives a dimension to the paralysis that is to come when we find out he went against Dept of Foreign Affairs and our two top international diplomats Alex Downer/Joe Hockey's recommendation to back Kevin.

Gotta be galling for Mal to be at the mercy of the hardliners who know the value of their one vote majority.


----------



## bellenuit (1 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> It's good to see the public service are correcting the absence of truth by leaking information. I think we all knew Malcolm would have to decide in favour of the haters in his party, but it gives a dimension to the paralysis that is to come when we find out he went against Dept of Foreign Affairs and our two top international diplomats Alex Downer/Joe Hockey's recommendation to back Kevin.
> 
> Gotta be galling for Mal to be at the mercy of the hardliners who know the value of their one vote majority.




Perhaps, but he did tell Rudd in March (I think) that he would not support him according to media reports.

And even if Mal succumbed to the right faction of his party, then thank heavens for that. He has saved the world from having Kev as the UN leader. 

The fact that many in Labor (and the coalition) thinks that jobs for the boys is not just OK but even a right no matter how unsuitable the candidate (and he is unsuitable by all previous pronouncements by Labor themselves) is the issue we should be concerned with here, not Rudd's thwarted ambitions (and remember he is well taken care of as Ex-PM). If this leads to Labor not doing a tit-for-tat in the future, well and good.


----------



## Tisme (1 August 2016)

bellenuit said:


> Perhaps, but he did tell Rudd in March (I think) that he would not support him according to media reports.
> 
> And even if Mal succumbed to the right faction of his party, then thank heavens for that. He has saved the world from having Kev as the UN leader.
> 
> The fact that many in Labor (and the coalition) thinks that jobs for the boys is not just OK but even a right no matter how unsuitable the candidate (and he is unsuitable by all previous pronouncements by Labor themselves) is the issue we should be concerned with here, not Rudd's thwarted ambitions (and remember he is well taken care of as Ex-PM). If this leads to Labor not doing a tit-for-tat in the future, well and good.





It is a considered right of passage to use the talent of people who have risen to the top of their game. 

The arrogance of Malcolm in determining what is best for the world, when he probably has no idea what the role calls for and the credentials needed is appalling; the task of foreign diplomats and professional diplomats is not party politik but a esprit de corps of people who speak a language and semaphore that cuts through personality and petty party hates.

I'm sure there is an army of armchair  Australians out there who looked on with glee at seeing our man get his just  deserts at the hands on Malcolm.... I just wonder how many of those people understand how international politics works and how thick the hides of the people in there are.


----------



## sptrawler (1 August 2016)

drsmith said:


> You are speaking personally from the perspective of someone that has worked under his style of leadership ?




You may have nailed it.


----------



## bellenuit (1 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> It is a considered right of passage to use the talent of people who have risen to the top of their game.




Yes, those who stayed at the top due to their obvious talents, not those dumped because of incompetence and inability to carry out the job.



> The arrogance of Malcolm in determining what is best for the world, when he probably has no idea what the role calls for and the credentials needed is appalling;




Why wouldn't he know? Is it just the Labor party that knows?



> the task of foreign diplomats and professional diplomats is not party politik but a esprit de corps of people who speak a language and semaphore that cuts through personality and petty party hates.




Hardly a talent of Rudd. Need one repeat what Labor said about him



> I'm sure there is an army of armchair  Australians out there who looked on with glee at seeing our man get his just  deserts at the hands on Malcolm....




If it was his just deserts why are you complaining?



> I just wonder how many of those people understand how international politics works and how thick the hides of the people in there are.




Probably as many as who think Rudd should have got the role.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 August 2016)

sptrawler said:


> You may have nailed it.




Assuming he hasn't changed. 

With all the derogatory comments about megalomania he would have to do something to prove that those days are over.

You can only assert megalomania if you have actual power. The job he wants is so powerless that Genghis Khan would not be able to achieve anything in it.


----------



## Tisme (2 August 2016)

Anyone else get the impression Malcolm has been played by his own team?

His cabinet voted in favour, his ex senior cohorts were in favour, Julie Bishop, the Dept foreign affairs, even Jeff Kennett went on telly to express favour of it and then two fellas in the inner circle put the wood on him to vote no.

So now Hillary Clinton is looking to back Kevin in and Putin would do a deal with Hillary in exchange for favours and voila we have a UN boss and Malcolm spilled by the Abbott faction.

Either way the world now see Oz as run by the same petty stupidity the election was supposed cleanse.


----------



## Tisme (2 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Assuming he hasn't changed.
> 
> With all the derogatory comments about megalomania he would have to do something to prove that those days are over.
> 
> You can only assert megalomania if you have actual power. The job he wants is so powerless that Genghis Khan would not be able to achieve anything in it.




Yeah but it would "put Australia on the map" ........ for about the 100th time in as many years


----------



## Tisme (2 August 2016)

Bob Katter:



> Malcolm Turnbull isn’t petty and mean-spirited like that. He bowed to pressure from the “blue Blues” … (who) can’t see anything except politics; they have tunnel vision, they can’t see the good of the nation.




I don't normally agree with Bob and I'm not sure if I do now, but he does raise the ongoing hate that has infected the once great Liberal Party of Australia


----------



## pixel (2 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> Yeah but it would "put Australia on the map" ........ for about the 100th time in as many years




Refusing to support a former PM for petty party politics puts Australia also on the map - albeit for all the wrong reasons. The blue-tie, right-wing faction of Mal's Noalition should hang their head in shame for making Australia the laughing stock of the world; at least among the nations that can still be bothered to follow our shenanigans and care about such matters... :1zhelp:


----------



## bellenuit (2 August 2016)

pixel said:


> Refusing to support a former PM for petty party politics puts Australia also on the map - albeit for all the wrong reasons. The blue-tie, right-wing faction of Mal's Noalition should hang their head in shame for making Australia the laughing stock of the world; at least among the nations that can still be bothered to follow our shenanigans and care about such matters... :1zhelp:




Alternatively, not supporting someone who has been proven without doubt to be unsuitable for the job may actually enhance Australia's reputation. If you want to talk about being a laughing stock, any thinking person would regard us as a laughing stock for proposing to fill the roll of such an eminent position someone who only a few short years ago was deemed to be incompetent, impossible to work with, a megalomaniac, cry baby and even a psychopath ..... and that was by his friends.

Proposing Rudd would be just as damaging to Australia's reputation as has been selecting Trump for the Republican party. 

You don't maintain integrity and trust by proposing someone purely on the basis he is Australian no matter how bad he is.

If the age of entitlement is over for us poor punters, it should well and truly be over for the polies.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 August 2016)

bellenuit said:


> If the age of entitlement is over for us poor punters, it should well and truly be over for the polies.




Correct. Which is why Joe Hockey should be recalled immediately and replaced with someone with a decent knowledge of international affairs.


----------



## Tisme (2 August 2016)

bellenuit said:


> Alternatively, not supporting someone who has been proven without doubt to be unsuitable for the job may actually enhance Australia's reputation. If you want to talk about being a laughing stock, any thinking person would regard us as a laughing stock for proposing to fill the roll of such an eminent position someone who only a few short years ago was deemed to be incompetent, impossible to work with, a megalomaniac, cry baby and even a psychopath ..... and that was by his friends.
> 
> Proposing Rudd would be just as damaging to Australia's reputation as has been selecting Trump for the Republican party.
> 
> ...




I don't like the man (Kev), I'm not a Labor rusted on, but I admire Rudd for his drive & intellect and still think Mal has made a poor and divisive call that is a smoking gun to his future. But you are right about the entitlement thing and if it means the Pynes, Andrews, Abotts, etc don't get a retired bum on some seat in the future I'm happy.


----------



## pixel (2 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> I don't like the man (Kev), I'm not a Labor rusted on, but I admire Rudd for his drive & intellect and still think Mal has made a poor and divisive call that is a smoking gun to his future. But you are right about the entitlement thing and if it means the Pynes, Andrews, Abotts, etc don't get a retired bum on some seat in the future I'm happy.




Agree - it has to cut both ways, then it's fine with me.
KR's rant on youtube or facebook or wherever has been quite damaging at the time; but his intellect and being polyglot including Mandarin would at least support his candidacy.
Also bear in mind that being proposed as a contender doesn't automatically put him in the job. I don't know about any other aspirants, nor is it relevant for this discussion. The point I'm making, and what I hear from my O/seas contacts is: As PM, he has been well regarded on the International stage, and to be snubbed in controversial circumstances is seen as petty party politics, especially when even our current Foreign Minister is on record as supporting his candidacy.

It's easy to forget how the Rudd and Gillard Governments were ridiculed as megalomaniacs when they lobbied for another stint on the Security Council, yet when Libs/Nats attained power, they reaped the fruits of Labor's labour and basked in the limelight as if they had earned the privilege.


----------



## Tisme (4 August 2016)

Before Malcolm took charge and relegated him, wasn't Ozcar Eric Abetz slated for a seat on the High Court when the time finally comes to retire him and his anti homo, anti abortion, anti mixed marriages, anti political correctness anti working class, etc ideas? I'm fairly sure he's not of the right christian denomination to be of use to the liberal elite.


----------



## Logique (4 August 2016)

Rudd's petulance post-announcement, tells us why so many thought him unfit for the office.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 August 2016)

Logique said:


> Rudd's petulance post-announcement, tells us why so many thought him unfit for the office.




It also says something abut Turnbull if he supported Rudd privately but publicly said he was unsuitable.

Either he didn't have the guts to tell Rudd what he really thought of him, or he didn't have the guts to stand up to his own party room.


----------



## Tisme (4 August 2016)

Logique said:


> Rudd's petulance post-announcement, tells us why so many thought him unfit for the office.




Why's that? I don't see openness being at odds with diplomacy, of which Rudd has plenty of cred out there on the world stage, whether we like it or not. So often we parade our "fair go" mantra as being so much an Oz Ocker invention, but more often than not our tall poppy syndrome sends a message of a nation of knockers and wowsers IMO.

Turnbull is an infant on the international circuit and does not have the credentials to know what the UN wants or needs. He's a political leader of a pissant country by world standards.


----------



## bellenuit (4 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> Turnbull is an infant on the international circuit and does not have the credentials to know what the UN wants or needs. He's a political leader of a pissant country by world standards.




And Rudd is all that! Why didn't we think of making him PM. What a wasted opportunity


----------



## noco (4 August 2016)

Logique said:


> Rudd's petulance post-announcement, tells us why so many thought him unfit for the office.




I think we should a Royal Commission to find out why Kevvie was not suitable....Nah....just ask the Labor Party what they thought of their man when he was PM.


----------



## Tisme (4 August 2016)

noco said:


> I think we should a Royal Commission to find out why Kevvie was not suitable....Nah....just ask the Labor Party what they thought of their man when he was PM.




Mark Latham


----------



## noco (8 August 2016)

Will someone tell Kevin Rudd it is over unless he can get another country to nominate him.

He is still running around like a chook with it's head chopped off.

His statement that Turnbull's reputation  and that of Australia has been tarnished is refuted by the USA.

So please Kevin, sail off into the sunset.:horse::007:



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...n/news-story/ea36fcc14c0b51f4479b26016aafc5d5

*Top American foreign policy experts have rejected Kevin Rudd’s claim the government’s reputation was tarnished when it rejected his candidacy for the post of UN secretary-general, with one suggesting Australia’s reputation was enhanced by the *decision.

Following the former prime minister’s accusation last week that Malcolm Turnbull had *allowed a “monstrous intrusion” of domestic politics to international affairs, potentially diminishing the government’s reputation, US experts have cast doubt on his claim to have had a “real shot”.

David Shambaugh, a professor of international affairs at George Washington University in Washington DC, said Australia’s reputation had been “enhanced” by rejecting Mr Rudd’s candidacy.

“Rudd’s longstanding, widely known and well-earned reputation for poor interpersonal skills, alienating public relations, inept bureaucratic skills, enormous ego and solicitousness of the Chinese government are all reasons he should not have been nominated,” he told The Australian.

Mr Shambaugh, who specialises in Asian international relations and has written 30 books, said the Turnbull government had made a “very sensible decision.”

“Even if he had been nominated, these factors and his reputation would have made his can*didacy a non-starter,” he added.*


----------



## Tisme (8 August 2016)

noco said:


> Will someone tell Kevin Rudd it is over unless he can get another country to nominate him.
> 
> He is still running around like a chook with it's head chopped off.
> 
> ...




Of course David is one of those self propelled people who are salivating at the prospect China will collapse into a shattered mess.

Reminds me of those infomercials that back up their gobbledygook with the endorsement of a, let's say, compromised expert and sham institute.


----------



## noco (8 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> Of course David is one of those self propelled people who are salivating at the prospect China will collapse into a shattered mess.
> 
> Reminds me of those infomercials that back up their gobbledygook with the endorsement of a, let's say, compromised expert and sham institute.




So with all that funny cryptic talk of yours are you saying that Kevin Rudd was more than suitable for the job even after his own party said he had lost his way, was a bastard to work with, a megalomaniac, an egotist, a control freak, an air hostess abuser and one who spat the dummy more than once when he got into a tizzy?

Turnbull made the right decision.


----------



## Tisme (9 August 2016)

noco said:


> So with all that funny cryptic talk of yours are you saying that Kevin Rudd was more than suitable for the job even after his own party said he had lost his way, was a bastard to work with, a megalomaniac, an egotist, a control freak, an air hostess abuser and one who spat the dummy more than once when he got into a tizzy?
> 
> Turnbull made the right decision.




There is nothing cryptic in my post, no cypher that commonsense can't decode.

I don't tizzy or hissy fit Noco, I leave that to thou and others who have obvious tissue thin veneers of composure.... thus why I am superior in all ways of man and beast (e.g. no need of the personal message function of this board to denigrate my adversaries.) .......

Now having set the tone for open and frank dialogue .... I have made myself very clear about Kevin in the past, having no love loss for him and the majority rest of them who populate the various political party system. 

But Kevin is a career public servant and a career diplomat ..... Malcolm Turnbull is a self professed entrepreneur who attempts at vociferous concern for Australia, but was on show to all that he does not possess a courage when he did as he was told and, like Palmyra in the hands of barbarian brats, mangled our NBN and with it our future well being in an unstoppable technological world.

He bungled the double dissolution, he is on notice from his peers:12 months or out, he got embarrassingly chided by his own mass membership meeting, in front of national news cameras no less, for trying to verbal them about the current turmoil within the ranks.... led surreptitiously by none other than Tony Abbott it seems.

No Noco, Tisnotme who is in a tizz about the merit of one man paying back another because of petty differences and envy. I question the qualifications of a political leader to judge international diplomacy and who has been indoctrinated into a party that once embraced an ecumenical position as part of a parliamentary system, that now sees itself as judge, jury and executioner of all things neo Liberal Party pious where only its followers are worthy.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 August 2016)

If we want an Aussie as UN Sec Gen, why not this bloke ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-...alia-to-prepare-for-the-rise-of-china/7800062


----------



## Tisme (31 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> If we want an Aussie as UN Sec Gen, why not this bloke ?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-...alia-to-prepare-for-the-rise-of-china/7800062




A blunt speaking statesman who actually knows how things work and how people think....nah can't happen because he's not a Liberal Party hack.


----------



## noco (31 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> If we want an Aussie as UN Sec Gen, why not this bloke ?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-...alia-to-prepare-for-the-rise-of-china/7800062




It is because he is not suitable for the job.

As Prime Minister, he carried on like a spoilt high school kid.

Even if he was nominated, he would up against a dozen other candidates and you can  bet you bottom dollar the Chinese would have vetoed his application.....He was not well liked by the Chinese.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 August 2016)

noco said:


> It is because he is not suitable for the job.
> 
> As Prime Minister, he carried on like a spoilt high school kid.
> 
> Even if he was nominated, he would up against a dozen other candidates and you can  bet you bottom dollar the Chinese would have vetoed his application.....He was not well liked by the Chinese.




Who are you talking about ?


----------



## noco (31 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Who are you talking about ?




Paul Keating.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 August 2016)

> He was not well liked by the Chinese.




Who is ?


----------



## noco (31 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Who is ?




Paul Keating.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 August 2016)

noco said:


> Paul Keating.




You miss the point. There are very few people the Chinese like, and imo the fact that they don't like someone is a good reason to appoint that person.


----------



## noco (31 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> You miss the point. There are very few people the Chinese like, and imo the fact that they don't like someone is a good reason to appoint that person.




I find that one hard to swallow.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 August 2016)

noco said:


> I find that one hard to swallow.




Then I suggest you chew it over a bit more.


----------



## noco (31 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Then I suggest you chew it over a bit more.




I don't have any teeth.


----------



## noco (23 September 2016)

Will someone tell Rudd his bid for the UN top job is over and to stop having tizzy fits like he used to have as PM of Australia.

There are thousands of people in Australia whose job applications fail.

He just has to accept it.



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...b/news-story/4bf1488db296fb3b7a3677fe0f79a31e


*No world leader, official or foreign minister has asked Malcolm Turnbull about his refusal to back Kevin Rudd as Australia’s candid*ate as UN secretary-general in *almost a week of meetings at the UN General Assembly.

And the Prime Minister has “no regrets” about his decision this year not to support Mr Rudd for the upcoming vacancy.

But while Mr Turnbull has been in New York, the former Labor prime minister has lashed out again, saying he did not accept Mr Turnbull’s explan*ation and believed it was a “concocted *excuse”.
*


----------



## noco (6 October 2016)

What next for our Kevin 007?......It is now all over for him as UN Secretary General.....Will some one tell him it is time curl up in his cocoon?


https://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/32814328/guterres-poised-to-be-next-un-head/#page1


----------



## bellenuit (6 October 2016)

noco said:


> What next for our Kevin 007?......




President should we become a republic? I'm sure his sense of entitlement would lead him to believe that the position is rightfully his, since we didn't support him for the UN..


----------



## SirRumpole (6 October 2016)

bellenuit said:


> President should we become a republic? I'm sure his sense of entitlement would lead him to believe that the position is rightfully his, since we didn't support him for the UN..




If Labor gets back in I think they will pull Hockey out of the US Ambassadorship and put Kevin in.


----------



## noco (6 October 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> If Labor gets back in I think they will pull Hockey out of the US Ambassadorship and put Kevin in.




That would be more tricks by the Green/Labor socialist left...What else would you expect from Bill Shorten?

When the Liberal Party appointed Kim Beasley, I did not hear the Labor Party say they would pull him out if they
 won the election...

What a hypocrite that low life turned out be.

You socialists have a very short memory.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 October 2016)

noco said:


> That would be more tricks by the Green/Labor socialist left...What else would you expect from Bill Shorten?
> 
> When the Liberal Party appointed Kim Beasley, I did not hear the Labor Party say they would pull him out if they
> won the election...
> ...




Hockey only got the job as a consolation prize for stuffing up here. Rudd at least has some foreign policy experience.


----------



## noco (6 October 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Hockey only got the job as a consolation prize for stuffing up here. Rudd at least has some foreign policy experience.




Yes, and Rudd stuffed up Australia big time and now we are having to pay the price.


----------



## Tisme (6 October 2016)

I see Kevin and his think tank have published a plan to run the UN when he takes the top job. which apparently has some traction.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 October 2016)

Thankfully an experienced member will be appointed. 


> Mr Guterres, 67, was the "clear favourite",



Another Kevin Rudd "ambition" shot down.


----------



## sptrawler (6 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> I see Kevin and his think tank have published a plan to run the UN when he takes the top job. which apparently has some traction.




Probably the skid marks in the underpants Conroy put on his head, oh what a circus, how short memories are.


----------



## Tisme (7 October 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Probably the skid marks in the underpants Conroy put on his head, oh what a circus, how short memories are.




Not withstanding the straw poll that puts Guterres as a shoe in, it is a little worrying we don't have people of calibre able or ready to contest the position.


----------



## noco (7 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> Not withstanding the straw poll that puts Guterres as a shoe in, it is a little worrying we don't have people of calibre able or ready to contest the position.




Tisme, with your self opinionated high IQ and high ego and a vocabulary superior to anyone else, I don't understand why you did not get Malcolm Turnbull to nominate your good self......You would have round rings our Kevin 07.

Just think, you could have saved the World.


----------



## Tisme (7 October 2016)

noco said:


> Tisme, with your self opinionated high IQ and high ego and a vocabulary superior to anyone else, I don't understand why you did not get Malcolm Turnbull to nominate your good self......You would have round rings our Kevin 07.
> 
> Just think, you could have saved the World.





Just an illusion Noco, there's always those mealy mouthed back biters in any celebratory party that make good average people look elite by comparison. .... long trousers versus shorts and cut of cloth determines the calibre of western men, regardless of age.


----------



## noco (7 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> Just an illusion Noco, there's always those mealy mouthed back biters in any celebratory party that make good average people look elite by comparison. .... long trousers versus shorts and cut of cloth determines the calibre of western men, regardless of age.




Well, then I suggest you stop bragging about yourself.

Are you sure you are not Cassius Clay who has risen from the dead?


----------



## Tisme (7 October 2016)

noco said:


> Well, then I suggest you stop bragging about yourself.
> 
> Are you sure you are not Cassius Clay who has risen from the dead?




My time in the ring gave me two things: headaches and headaches.

Obviously you feel you have the runs on the board to be telling others how to behave and good on you for that. Meanwhile your backyard must be a mess.


----------



## noco (7 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> My time in the ring gave me two things: headaches and headaches.
> 
> Obviously you feel you have the runs on the board to be telling others how to behave and good on you for that. Meanwhile your backyard must be a mess.




I think you should take a couple Panadol and lay down for a while......I can see that headache of yours is getting worse.


----------



## Tisme (7 October 2016)

noco said:


> I think you should take a couple Panadol and lay down for a while......I can see that headache of yours is getting worse.




Mate you are really bad at trolling LOL


----------



## noco (7 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> Mate you are really bad at trolling LOL




OK. to keep you from going insane, I will let you have last word.


----------



## noco (12 October 2016)

Kevin Rudd has finally succumbed to his failed bid for UN Secretary General.

Kevvie is coming back to live in Brisbane...What will he do next is anybody's guess.


----------

